

Why HN has less info/less posts these days - nagarch


======
dropshopsa
i agree, Hn used to have a community feel, now I feel it is more an
advertising platform.

~~~
zacharycohn
Advertising for what?

~~~
dropshopsa
As a self advertising and affiliate link platform.

